# Best transistor/transformer plugins for analog/electric warmth?



## NameOfBand (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi!

Which are the best pluging you know of for this? Also what's the difference between transformer and transistors anyway? I watched a YT video a while back where a guy said that tubes add brightness, transformers/transistors add warmth. Which plug-ins do you recommend? I want to emulate an Arcade machine sound, with electrical warmth and buzz and disturbance etc, what do you think of??

Thanks!!

//NoB


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,
I don't think I have a perfect answer right away. 

but I don't think that YT guy is anywhere near making a point with 'tubes add brightness'.

What works for me (though there will be zounds of alternatives):

Waves Scheps 73 plugin has a preset called 'Transistor Resistor' that really boosts instant karma into synths and analog stuff.
Waves NLS adds to that realism (but not as brutal)
Waves Eddie Kramer plugins let you play with tape, tubes & transistors (but I don't personally think they sound anywhere near like the real things)


----------



## wst3 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not sure I understand what it is you are trying to do.

If you need buzzes and hums and other noises one might hear from a poorly maintained arcade machine then I'd suggest using audio samples of same, fast, easy, and it will sound great.

It you want "analog" sound, which is a misnomer to start with, you need to really think about what it is you are trying to add or subtract from the mix.

I have heard a couple plugins that take me back to a time when tape ruled the world, and I like them (I don't own them, can't afford them<G>). There are many more that can provide a small piece of the puzzle, many more.

But these are not going to provide an arcade like experience, they were designed to make modern recordings sound a little more like what we think analog recordings sounded like. 

So what is it, exactly, that you wish to accomplish?


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the help, what I was trying to do was to make an "8-bit" song that would sound like it game out of an old arcade machine. I think it ended up pretty well.

Hmm, how can I upload the result?

//NoB


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 5, 2018)

https://soniccharge.com/bitspeek


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 5, 2018)

Not sure how 8 bit relates to analog warmth but I will try to answer three fold...

*Budget Analog Warmth audio plugins: *

Kush UBK Omega Transformers (3 types) $29ea, free demo versions
http://www.thehouseofkush.com/store

Airwindows: Tape 5 & Channel 4 plugins, Donationware
http://www.airwindows.com/

Toneboosters Reelbus (Busstools bundle) 40e
https://www.toneboosters.com/plugins.html

*Budget 8 Bit VST instruments:*

Impact Soundworks Super Audio Boy (For Kontakt) free
https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/

Will Bedford NES4L (for Max4live)
http://willbedfordmusic.com/nes4l.html

Heavyocity (for Reaktor)
https://www.heavyocity.com/product-category/reaktor/

*Glitch Plugins:*

Sonic Charge Permut 8
https://soniccharge.com/permut8

Glitchmachines
https://glitchmachines.com/

Soundhack Plugins
http://www.soundhack.com/

Sinevibes
http://www.sinevibes.com/

Anarchy Rhythms
http://anarchysoundsoftware.co.uk/anarchysoundsoftware/?page_id=45

Loomer Sequent
http://www.loomer.co.uk/sequent.htm

Twisted Tools
http://twistedtools.com/


----------



## Dietz (Feb 5, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Not sure how 8 bit relates to analog warmth [...]



Awwww, come on. Tube computers. 8 analog bits. They just sound warmer, you know.


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 5, 2018)

There!

//NoB


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 6, 2018)

Was it ok?


----------



## Henu (Feb 7, 2018)

"With great power comes great responsibility", said someone.

Speaking of which, I'm just making another mix of an EP I'm mixing at the moment because all the analog/ transformer/ distortion- thingies cumulated so badly with my hardware that "too much was too much". 

Yes, don't overdo it.


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 7, 2018)

Henu said:


> "With great power comes great responsibility", said someone.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm just making another mix of an EP I'm mixing at the moment because all the analog/ transformer/ distortion- thingies cumulated so badly with my hardware that "too much was too much".
> 
> Yes, don't overdo it.


Was this overdone?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

Were still trying to figure out what the hell your question was, too cryptic mate.


----------



## NameOfBand (Feb 7, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> Thanks everyone for the help, what I was trying to do was to make an "8-bit" song that would sound like it game out of an old arcade machine. I think it ended up pretty well.
> 
> Hmm, how can I upload the result?
> 
> //NoB


----------



## Henu (Feb 7, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> Was this overdone?



Probably, but I just needed to rant a bit.


----------

